# Amplificador de señal 800-900mhz



## earroyog (Sep 22, 2009)

Hola, que tal?, he estado buscando en el foro y no he encontrado nada parecido, lo que pasa es que vivo en un lugar con muy poca señal en mi Nextel y me es dificil comunicarme pues hay veces que hasta llego a perder toda la señal. Quisiera saber si alguien tiene algun diagrama para hacer un amplificador de señal, tengo entendido que el nextel trabaja entre 800 y 900mhz. Podría comprar unos que venden por aquí pero andan en los 700 dólares! 
Estudio mecatrónica pero aún no llevo mucho la materia de electrónica por lo que no se mucho del tema...(analisis de circuitos sencillos y armado de circuitos es lo que se solamente)...

Gracias! y espero alguien cuente con algun diagrama...

Byee


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 27, 2009)

Pasate por minicircuits.com y escoje el amplificador integrado que mas se lleve acorde con tus requerimientos..! Si no manejas tanto la electronica (y me imagino que sucede igual o peor con la RF) seria mejor que utilizaras algo ya armado pero no tan caro.. (un modulo de esos en mc vale de 20 a 50$ y funcionan desde DC hasta 2Ghz)


----------



## microsistel (Ene 23, 2010)

Yo le recomendaria una yagui direccional y listo, esa antena tendría que ser los viejos celulares AMPS, analógicos que trabajaban en esas frecuencias...

Esa es una solucion economica, y posiblemente util..

Saludos


----------

